# what happened in history. . .



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

go to this website:

http://www.answers.com/

on the top of the page, find the search box. . .type in the month andday of your birthday. . . then click go. . .it will bring up events,birthdays, and deaths that happened on that day! here is mine:

[align=center]*June 4*[/align]


[align=left]in 780 bc the first solar eclipse was recorded in china[/align]

[align=left]1917 the first pulitzer prize was awarded[/align]

[align=left]1919 congress passed the 19th amendment[/align]

[align=left]i share my birthday with both Hippocrates (460 bc) and Socrates (470 bc)[/align]

[align=left]i also share my birthday with angelina jolie (1975)[/align]

[align=left]on my birthday in 1798 the giacomo casanova died[/align]
[align=left]now on winnie's birthday (july 16th) john f.kennedy jr. died in the plane crash, in 1973 the water gate scandal,she also shares her birthday with will ferrel, and it is national icecream day![/align]
[align=left]herman didn't have anything all to special on his birthday. . .[/align]


----------



## Michaela (Mar 1, 2007)

August 16[suP]th[/suP]

1868 - Arica, Peru (nowChile) is devastated by a tsunami which followed a magnitude 8.5earthquake in the Peru-Chile Trench off the coast. The earthquake andtsunami killed an estimated 25,000 people in Arica and perhaps 70,000people in all. 

1987 - AMcDonnell Douglas MD-82carrying Northwest Airlines Flight255 crashes on take-off fromDetroit Metropolitan Airport,killing 155 passengers and crew. The sole survivor is four-year-oldCecelia Cichan.

2005 -West Caribbean Airways Flight708 crashes nearMachiques,Venezuela, killing the 160aboard. 

I share my birthday withMadonna, the boy who plays Boyd in neighbours and the girl whowill play Luna Lovegood in the next Harry Potter film (she was born inthe same year as me too, and is from Ireland)

Elvis Presley died on my Birthday.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

April 21st

[align=left]
753BC - Romulusand Remus found Rome(traditional).
1509- Henry VIII ascendsthe throne of England (unofficially) at the death of his father,HenryVII
1836 -TexasRevolution:Battle of SanJacinto Republic ofTexas forces underSam Houston defeattroops underMexicanGeneralAntonioLópez de SantaAnna.
1863 -Bahá'u'lláh declareshis mission as"Hewhom God shall make manifest". Considered the founder of theBahá'íFaith.
1898 -Spanish-AmericanWar: TheU.S.Congress, on April25, recognizes that a state of war exists between theUnited States andSpain as of thisdate.
1918 -World War I:German fighter aceManfred vonRichthofen, known as"The RedBaron", is shot down and killed over Vaux sur Somme inFrance.
1930- A fire at a Columbus,Ohio, USA,penitentiary kills 320people.
1944 - Womenin France receive theright to vote.
1952-Secretary'sDay (nowAdministrativeProfessionals' Day) is firstcelebrated.
1975 -Vietnam War:President ofSouth VietnamNguyen VanThieu fleesSaigon, asXuan Loc,the last SouthVietnamese outpost blocking a directNorth Vietnameseassault onSaigon,falls.
1994 - Thefirst discoveries ofextrasolarplanets are announced byastronomerAlexanderWolszczan.
Birthdays

1816 -CharlotteBrontë, English author (d.1855)
1947 -Iggy Pop, Americanmusician (TheStooges)
1926 -Queen Elizabeth IIof the United Kingdom
1951 -Tony Danza, Americanactor and talk show host
1954 -JamesMorrison, American actor
1958 - Andie MacDowell, American actress
1959 - RobertSmith, British musician(The Cure)
1959 - Jerry Only,American musician (TheMisfits)
1959 - MichaelTimmins, Canadian musician(Cowboy Junkies)
1960 -Michel Goulet,Canadian ice hockey player
1980 - Rosie "maherwoman", RO Mod (hehe)

Deaths

1073 - Pope Alexander II
1509 - KingHenry VII ofEngland (b. 1457)
1910 -Mark Twain, Americanauthor and humorist (b.1835)
1977 -Gummo Marx, Americanactor and comedian (b.1892)
1996 - Jimmy theGreek, American bookie and sports broadcaster (b.1919)
2003 -Nina Simone,American singer and pianist (b.1933)

Interesting.....
[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

*Bold ones are my fave. Bold Red ones Rock! *

Events
*331 BC - Greek Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of Gaugamela. 
1811 - The first steamboat to sail the Mississippi River arrives in New Orléans, Louisiana.* 
1829 - South African College is founded in Cape Town, South Africa;later to separate into the University of Cape Town and the SouthAfrican College Schools. 
*1843 - News of the World began publication in London. 
1854 - The watch company founded in 1850 in Roxbury by Aaron LufkinDennison relocates to Waltham, Massachusetts, to become the WalthamWatch Company, a pioneer in the American System of Watch Manufacturing.
*1869 - Austria issues the world's first postcards. 
*1880 - First electric lamp factory opened by Thomas Edison. 
1885 - United States begins special-delivery mail service. 
1890 - The Yosemite National Park is established by the U.S. Congress. 
*1891 - In the U.S. state of California, Stanford University opens its doors. 
1898 - Czar Nikolay II expels Jews from major Russian cities. 
*1908 - Ford introduces the Model T car. 
1910 - A large bomb destroys the Los Angeles Times building in downtown Los Angeles, California, killing 21.* 
*1931 - The George Washington Bridge linking New Jersey and New York opens. 
1931 - The original Waldorf-Astoria Hotel is opened in New York. 
1939 - After a one-month Siege of Warsaw, hostile forces entered the city. 
1940 - The Pennsylvania Turnpike, often considered the first superhighway in the United States, opens to traffic. 
1943 - World War II: Naples falls to Allied soldiers. 
1946 - Nazi leaders sentenced at Nuremberg Trials. 
1958 - NASA created to replace NACA. 
1962 - Johnny Carson begins a 30-year run as the host of The Tonight Show starring Johnny Carson at NBC. 
*1963 - California State Board of Education created. 
*1971 - Walt Disney World opens near Orlando, Florida, United States. 
1982 - EPCOT Center opens at Walt Disney World in Florida, United States. 
1982 - Sony launches the first consumer compact disc player (model CDP-101). 
1983 - Horizons opens at EPCOT Center, Walt Disney World in Florida, United States. 
1992 - Cartoon Network debuts.* 
1993 - Polly Klaas is kidnapped by Richard Allen Davis during a slumberparty at her Petaluma, California, home; Davis will be sentenced todeath for murdering Klaas. 
2005 - Bombing kills 23 people in Bali. 
2006 - Age discrimination in employment is made illegal in the United Kingdom. 
*2006 - The final patent claim on the GIF file format, held by IBM, expires.* 

Births
1207 - King Henry III of England (d. 1272) 
1730 - Richard Stockton, American attorney, signer of the Declaration of Independence (d. 1781) 
1881 - William Boeing, American engineer (d. 1956) 
*1920 - Walter Matthau, American actor (d. 2000) 
*1924 - James Earl Carter, Jr., 39th President of the United States, recipient of the Nobel Peace Prize 
*1935 - Julie Andrews, British actress and singer 
1963 - Mark McGwire, American baseball player*


----------



## Michaela (Mar 1, 2007)

Oops, I forgot about Pebble and Ebony's Birthday!

March 17[suP]th[/suP] (green felt appropriate!)

Of course it's St Patrick's day

1845 - the rubber band is invented lol

1901 - A showing of 71 Vincent van Gogh paintings in Paris, 11 years after his death, creates a sensation. 

1958 - TheUnited States launches theVanguard 1satellite.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's mine.

16th December:

Events

1392- Historku-cho -EmperorGo-Kameyama abdicates in favor of rivalclaimantGo-Komatsu.
1431-HenryVI of England is crownedKingof France atNotreDame inParis.
1598-SevenYear War:Battleof Noryang Point - The final battle ofthe Seven Year War is fought between the Korean and Japanese navies,resulting in a decisive Korean victory. 
1653-EnglishInterregnum:TheProtectorate -OliverCromwell becomesLordProtector of theCommonwealthof England,ScotlandandIreland.
1689-ConventionParliament: The _Declaration ofRight_ is embodied in the_Bill ofRights_. 
1761-SevenYears' War: After four-month siege, theRussians underPyotrRumyantsev take the Prussian fortress ofKolobrzeg.
1773-AmericanRevolution:BostonTea Party - Members of theSonsof Liberty disguised asMohawksdump crates of tea intoBostonharbor as a protest against theTeaAct. 
1811- The first two in a series of severeearthquakesoccurs, in the vicinity ofNewMadrid, Missouri. 
1838-Battleof Blood River:Voortrekkersled byAndriesPretorius combatZuluimpis,led by Dambuza (Nzobo) andNdlelakaSompisi in what is todayKwaZulu-Natal,SouthAfrica. 
1850-Historyof New Zealand: The_Charlotte-Jane_and the_Randolph_bring the first of theCanterburyPilgrims toLyttelton.
1864-AmericanCivil War:Franklin-NashvilleCampaign -Battleof Nashville - Major GeneralGeorgeH. Thomas'sUnionforces defeat Lieutenant GeneralJohnBell Hood'sConfederateArmy of Tennessee. 
1893-AntonínDvo?ák's Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op.95, "From The New World" was given its world premiere at Carnagie Hall.
1899-BrooklynChildren's Museum opens. 
1910- During a ground test of hisCoand?-1910plane,HenriCoand?, caught unaware by the power ofthe engine, finds himself briefly airborne and loses control of themachine which crashes to the ground. 
1922-Presidentof PolandGabrielNarutowicz is assassinated byEligiuszNiewiadomski at the Zach?ta Gallery inWarsaw.
1925- A regular broadcasting service was instituted inCeylon.
1941-WorldWar II: Japanese occupyMiri,Sarawak
1942-Holocaust:Porajmos-HeinrichHimmler orders thatRomacandidates for extermination should be deported toAuschwitz.
1944-WorldWar II:Battleof the Bulge -GeneralDwightD. Eisenhower's allied forces andFieldMarshallGerdvon Rundstedt'sGermanarmy engage in the BelgianArdennes.
1946-LéonBlum becomesPrimeMinister of France. 
1957-SirFeroz Khan Noon replacesIbrahimIsmail Chundrigar asPrimeMinister of Pakistan. 
1960-1960New York air disaster: While approachingNew York'sIdlewildAirport, aUnitedAirlinesDouglasDC-8 collides with aTWALockheedSuper Constellation in a blindingsnowstormoverStatenIsland, killing 134. 
1971-LiberationWar of Bangladesh &amp;Indo-PakistaniWar of 1971: The surrender of thePakistanarmy simultaneously brings an end toboth conflicts. 
1985-Mafia:InNewYork City,PaulCastellano andThomasBilotti are shot dead on the orders ofJohnGotti, who assumes leadership of theGambinofamily. 
1989- Protest breaks out inTimi?oarain response to an attempt by the government to evict dissidentHungarianpastor,LászlóT?kés. 
1991-UnitedNations General Assembly:UNGeneral Assembly Resolution 4686 revokesUNGeneral Assembly Resolution 3379 afterIsrael makes revocation of resolution 3379 a condition of itsparticipation in theMadridPeace Conference of 1991. 
1997-TyphoonPaka makes landfall on the island ofGuamwith 150mphwinds. 
1997 - ThePokémonepisode_ElectricSoldier Porygon_ triggers attacks ofphotosensitiveepilepsy in hundreds ofJapanesechildren. 
1998-Iraqdisarmament crisis:OperationDesert Fox - TheUnitedStates andUnitedKingdom bomb targets inIraq.
2005- The last scheduled edition of US radio program_The HowardStern Show_ is broadcast on terrestrialradio.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 1, 2007)

All share the same Birthday date, (February 20) as me.

*Sidney Poitier*,BuffySainte-Marie,PhilEsposito,SandyDuncan,PeterStrauss,JenniferO'Neill,IvanaTrump,PattyHearst,CharlesBarkley,CindyCrawford,KurtCobain,LiliTaylor,BrentGretzky,andLaurenAmbrose.

*1962 - JohnGlenn*becomes the first American toorbit theearththree times in 4 hours, 55 minutes.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 1, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Bold ones are my fave. Bold Red ones Rock! *



*October 1*

Rainbows! arty:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Boldones are my fave. Bold Red ones Rock! *
> ...




How did you know???:shock:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 1, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> How did you know???:shock:


Julie Andrews Birthday.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

Heh!


----------



## Greta (Mar 2, 2007)

March 28 Events: 
193 -Roman EmperorPertinax isassassinated byPraetorianGuards, who then sell the throne in anauction toDidiusJulianus.
 
845 -Paris is sacked byViking raiders, probablyunder RagnarLodbrok, who collects a huge ransom in exchange for leaving.
 
1802 -Heinrich WilhelmMatthäus Olbers discovers2 Pallas, the secondasteroid known toman.
 
1935 -Robert Goddardlaunches the world's first successfulliquid-fuelledrocket.

1834 - TheUnited StatesSenate censuresPresidentAndrew Jacksonfor his actions in defunding theSecondBank of the United States.
 
1979 - InPennsylvania, apump in the reactor cooling system fails atThree MileIsland, resulting in the evaporation of some contaminated watercausing a nuclearmeltdown.
 
2005 - The2005 Sumatranearthquake rocksIndonesia, and atmagnitude 8.7 is the second strongest earthquake since1960.
*
Births:

* 
1842 -William HarveyCarney, American Civil War hero
 
1851 -BernardinoMachado, Portuguese President
 
1915 -Jay Livingston,American composer and songwriter
 
1921 -HerschelGrynszpan, German political assassin
 
1928 -AlexanderGrothendieck, German mathematician
 
1970 -Vince Vaughn,American actor
 
1968 -Iris Chang, Americanauthor
 
1976 -David Keuning,American guitarist(TheKillers)
 
1981 -Julia Stiles,American actress
 
1975 -Shanna Moakler,Former beauty queen
 
1969 -Brett Ratner,American film director
*Deaths:

* 
1285- Pope MartinIV
 
1870 -George HenryThomas, American general
 
1941 -Virginia Woolf,English feminist writer
 
1910 -David JosiahBrewer, U.S. Supreme Court Justice
 
1969 -Dwight D.Eisenhower, 34thPresidentof the United States
 
2006 -CasparWeinberger,UnitedStates Secretary of Defense
 *
*


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 2, 2007)

*See my notes in red below...

Greta wrote:*


> March 28 Events:
> 193 -Roman EmperorPertinax isassassinated byPraetorianGuards, who then sell the throne in anauction toDidiusJulianus.
> 
> 845 -Paris is sacked byViking raiders, probablyunder RagnarLodbrok, who collects a huge ransom in exchange for leaving.
> ...


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 3, 2007)

*June 13

*1920 -The United States Postal Service rules that children may not be sentvia parcel post.

1934 - Adolf Hitler and Mussolini meet in Venice, Italy; Mussolinilater describes the German dictator as "a silly little monkey".

1935 - In one of the biggest upsets in championship boxing, the 10 to 1underdog James J. Braddock defeated Max Baer in Long Island City, NewYork, and became the heavyweight champion of the world.

1970 - "TheLong and Winding Road" becomes the Beatles' last Number 1 song.

I share a birthday with Tim Allen and Mary-Kate &amp; Ashley Olsen.
Alexander The Great died on my birthday.

*Apollo shares a birthday with Virginia Woolf and Alicia Keys.:littlecake
Sophie shares a birthday with Paris Hilton.:littlecake*


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 3, 2007)

March 3rd

1920- Star Trek actor James Doohan born

1931- Star Spangled Banner became our national anthem

1845- Florida became the 27th US state


Same b-days: Alexander Graham Bell, Jessica Biel, Jean Harlow


yep, today's my birthday


----------



## Johncdn (Mar 3, 2007)

*September 18

323 - Constantine the Great decisively defeats Licinius in the Battleof Chrysopolis, establishing Constantine's sole control over the RomanEmpire. 

1759 - The British capture Quebec City.

1850 - The U.S. Congress passes the Fugitive Slave Act.

1867 - John Alexander Macdonald 1815-1891 wins first Dominionof Canada election, defeating George Brown with 51.1% of the popularvote; gets 108 seats to Liberal 72; balloting took place from Aug 9 toSept 18**

1919 - The Netherlands gives women the right to vote. 

1932 - Actress Peg Entwistle commits suicide by jumping from the letter "H" in the Hollywood sign.
*
*1942 - Canadian Broadcasting Corporation authorized.

1947 - The United States Air Force becomes an independent service.

1948 - Margaret Chase Smith becomes the first woman electedto the US Senate without completing another senator's term when shedefeats Democratic opponent Adrian Scolten.

1975 - Patty Hearst is arrested after a year on the FBI Most Wanted List.*

*1983 - Members of the rock band KISS reveal their faces on television for the first time. 


*


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2007)

Dallas Jinx Jones born Febuary 11th 2006.
The births are awesome!


Events


660BC - Traditional founding date ofJapanbyEmperorJimmu. 
1752-PennsylvaniaHospital, 1st hospital in theUnitedStates, opens. 
1790-ReligiousSociety of Friends, also known as Quakers, petitionsU.S.Congress forabolitionofslavery.It failed. 
1794- First session ofUnitedStates Senate open to the public. 
1861-AmericanCivil War:UnitedStates House of Representatives unanimously passes aresolution guaranteeing noninterference withslaveryin any state. 
1916- EmmaGoldman arrested for lecturing onbirthcontrol. 
1941- First Gold record presented toGlennMiller for"ChattanoogaChoo Choo". 
1963- TheBeatles tape 10 tracks for their first album,including"Please,Please Me". 
1964- At theWashington,DCColiseum,TheBeatles have their 1st live appearance in theUnitedStates. 
1973-VietnamWar: First release ofAmericanprisonersof war fromVietnamtakes place. 
1990-NelsonMandela, a political prisoner for 27 years, is freedfrom Victor Verster prison outsideCapeTown,SouthAfrica. 
2006- U.S. Vice PresidentDickCheney accidentally shootsHarryWhittington while hunting.
1917-SidneySheldon, American author 

[*]1919- EvaGabor, Hungarian-born actress (d.1995)
[*]1936-BurtReynolds, American actor 
[*]1956-CatherineHickland, American actress 
[*]1962-SherylCrow, American singer/songwriter, musician 
[*]1964- KenShamrock, American martial artist, professionalwrestler and actor 
[*]1969-JenniferAniston, American actress 
[*]1972- CraigJones, AmericanSampler(Slipknot)
[*]1974-D'Angelo,American singer 
[*]1977- MikeShinoda, American singer(LinkinPark) 
[*]1979-BrandyNorwood, American singer 
[*]1980-NatashaBobo, American actress 
[*]1980 -MatthewLawrence, American actor 
[*]1981-KellyRowland, American singer(Destiny'sChild) [/list]


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 5, 2007)

August 27 
Events



479BC -Greco-PersianWars:Persianforces led byMardoniusare routed byPausanias,theSpartancommander of theGreekarmy in theBattleof Plataea. Along the with the Greek victory on thesame day in theBattleof Mycale, thePersianinvasion ofGreeceended. 
410-Visigothsack ofRomeends after three days. 
1232- TheFormularyof Adjudications is promulgated byRegentH?j?Yasutoki. (TraditionalJapanesedate:August10,1232)
1776-Battleof Long Island, in present dayBrooklyn,NewYork,Britishforces underGeneralWilliamHowe defeatAmericansunderGeneralGeorgeWashington. 
1798-UnitedIrishmen andFrenchforces clash with theBritisharmy in theBattleof Castlebar, part of theIrishRebellion of 1798. 
1813-Napoleondefeats theAustrians,RussiansandPrussiansat theBattleof Dresden. 
1828- TheRussiansdefeat theTurksat theBattleof Akhalzic. 
1859-Petroleumdiscovered inTitusville,Pennsylvania. World's first successfuloilwell. 
1861-Unionforces attackCapeHatteras,NorthCarolina 
1883-Krakatoa,anIndonesianvolcano,erupts. It is one of the most violent volcanic events in modern times.
1896-Anglo-ZanzibarWar: the shortestwarin world history (9:02 to 9:40) between theUnitedKingdom andZanzibar.
1900-BritishdefeatBoercommandos at Bergendal. 
1920- Radio Argentina begins regularly scheduled transmissions from theTeatro Coliseo inBuenosAires, considered the world's first public broadcaststation. 
1928-Kellogg-BriandPact, outlawing war, signed by sixty nations. 
1937- The automobile division of Toyoda Automatic Loom Works is spun offinto theToyotaMotor Corporation. 
1939- First flight of theHeinkelHe 178, the first modernjetaircraft. 
1952- Reparation negotiations betweenWestGermany andIsraelend inLuxembourg;WestGermany to pay 3 billionDeutschmark.
1957- TheConstitutionof Malaysia came into force. 
1962- Mariner2 launched toVenus.
1969- The first installment of the_Otokowa Tsurai yo_ (_It's Tough Being a Man_)movies is released inJapan.Director and screenplay writerYojiYamada went on to make 48 installments of the series,which is recognized in theGuinnessBook of World Records as the longest running movieseries. 
1979- AnIRAbomb killsLordMountbatten and 3 others on holiday inSligo,Republicof Ireland. Another nearWarrenpoint,NorthernIreland kills 18Britishsoldiers. 
1985- TheNigeriangovernment is peacefully overthrown byArmyChief of Staff Maj. Gen.IbrahimBabangida. Rohit Mallick is born in Perth Amboy, NJ.
1990- TheBritishBroadcasting Corporation launchesBBCRadio Five Live at 9am GMT with a mixture of sports,news, and children's programming. The station broadcasts for eighteenhours per day. 
1991- TheEuropeanCommunity recognizes the independence of theBalticstates:Estonia,LatviaandLithuania.
1991 -Moldovadeclares independence from theUSSR.
1993- TheFloridaDepartment of Transportation decides to ceaseproducing its distinctive coloredU.S.Highway shields so that it can make use ofFederalfunds for those signs. 
1993 - TheRainbowBridge, connectingTokyo'sShibauraand the island ofOdaiba,is completed. 
2000-OstankinoTower inMoscowcatches fire, three people are killed. 
2003-Marsmakes its closest approach toEarthin nearly 60,000 years, passing approximately 34,646,416 miles(55,758,006 kilometers) fromEarth.
2006-ComairFlight 5191 crashed en route fromBlueGrass Airport inLexington,Kentucky, toHartsfield-JacksonInternational Airport inAtlanta,Georgia. Forty-nine of the 50 people aboard theflight were confirmed dead in the hours following the crash.


----------



## Aina (Mar 5, 2007)

July 21

1969 -Neil A.Armstrong and Edwin"Buzz" Aldrin become the first men to walk on the Moon. - Apollo11

Births: 

356 BC -Alexander theGreat

This year on my birthday the final Harry Potter book comes out. :colors:


----------



## Matsuro (Mar 7, 2007)

August 3rd

Events 
8 -Roman EmpiregeneralTiberius defeatsDalmatians on theriver Bathinus.
435 -DeposedPatriarchof ConstantinopleNestorius, consideredthe originator of theChristological"heresy" (at the time)known asNestorianism, wasexiled byByzantineEmperorTheodosius II toa monastery inEgypt.
881- Battleof Saucourt-en-Vimeu, whereLouis III ofFrance defeated theVikings, an eventcelebrated in the poem_Ludwigslied_
1492- ChristopherColumbus sets sail fromPalos de laFrontera,Spain.
1492 - TheJews ofSpain are expelled by theCatholicMonarchs.
1527- First known letter was sent fromNorth America byJohn Rut while atSt.John's,Newfoundland.
1635- The third of theTokugawashoguns,Iemitsu,establishes the system of alternate attendance(sankin kotai) bywhich the feudal daimy?are required to spend one year atEdo Castle inTokyo and one year backhome at their feudal manor, while their families remained inTokyo as virtualpolitical hostages. (TraditionalJapaneseDate: June 21,1635).
1645- Thirty Years'War:SecondBattle of Nördlingen (Battle of Allerheim) - A French army underthe command ofLouisde Bourbon, Duc d'Enghien andMarshalHenri,Vicomte de Turenne attacks and defeats anImperialarmy, led by FieldMarshal Franz,Freiherr von Mercy at Alerheim, nearNördlingen,Germany.
1678-RobertLaSalle builds the_Le Griffon_,the first known ship built inAmerica.
1783- Mount Asamaerupts in Japan, killing35,000 people.
1860- The SecondMaori War begins inNewZealand.
1900-FirestoneTire &amp; Rubber Companyfounded.
1914 -World War I:Germany declares waragainstFrance.
1916- World War I:Battle ofRomani - Allied forces, under the command ofArchibaldMurray, defeat an attackingOttoman army,under the command ofKress vonKressenstein, securing theSuez Canal, andbeginning the Ottoman retreat from theSinai.
1923 - Thedeceased Warren G.Harding succeeded byVicePresidentCalvin Coolidgeas the 30thPresidentof the UnitedStates.
1934 -Adolf Hitlerbecomes the supreme leader ofGermany by joining theoffices of Presidentand Chancellor intoFührer.
1936- Jesse Owens winsthe 100 meter dash by defeating Ralph Metcalfe at BerlinOlympics.
1940 -World War II:Italy invadesBritishSomaliland.
1946-NationalBasketball Association is founded in theUnitedStates.
1948 -WhittakerChambers accusesAlger Hiss of beinga communist and aspy for theSovietUnion.
1958 -The nuclearsubmarineUSS_Nautilus_ travels beneath theArctic icecap.
1960 -Niger gains independencefromFrance.
1972- U.S. Senateratifies theAnti-BallisticMissileTreaty.
1975 -A privately charteredBoeing 707 impacts themountainside nearAgadir,Morocco killing188.
1977 -United StatesSenate Hearing onMKULTRA.
1981- In the UnitedStates,Air trafficcontrollers affiliated with theProfessionalAir Traffic Controllers Organization walk off the job. PresidentRonald Reaganultimately responds by firing those who ignore his order to return towork.
1981 -Senegalese oppositionparties, under the leadership ofMamadou Dia,launches theAntiimperialistAction Front-Suxxali ReewMi.
1996 -GeneralWilliam F.Garrison accepted responsibility for the outcome of the1993 raid inSomalia, and he retiredfrom militaryservice.
1997 -OuedEl-Had and Mezouara massacre inAlgeria; 40-76villagerskilled.
2001 - TheRealIRA detonate a car bomb inEaling,London,U.K injuringseven people. (See3 August2001 Ealingbombing).
2004- The pedestal of theStatue ofLiberty reopens after being closed since theSeptember 11,2001attacks.
2005- PresidentMaaouyaOuld Sid'Ahmed Taya ofMauritania isoverthrown in a militarycoup while attending thefuneral ofKing Fahd inSaudiArabia.
2006 -Pamela Andersonand Kid Rock, getmarried.
 1509 -Étienne Dolet,French scholar (d.1546)[*]1604- John Eliot,English missionary (d.1690)[*]1692- John Henley,English clergyman (d.1759)[*]1770- KingFriedrichWilhelm III of Prussia (d.1840)[*]1801- Joseph Paxton,English gardener (d.1865)[*]1808- Hamilton Fish,American politician (d.1893)[*]1811- Elisha GravesOtis, American inventor (d.1861)[*]1817-ArchdukeAlbert, Austrian general (d.1895)[*]1832- Ivan Zajc, Croatiancomposer (d.1914)[*]1856- Alfred Deakin,2ndPrimeMinister of Australia (d.1919)[*]1860- W.K.Dickson, Scottish inventor (d.1935)[*]1867- StanleyBaldwin,PrimeMinister of the United Kingdom (d.1947)[*]1872- King HaakonVII of Norway (d.1957)[*]1887- Rupert Brooke,English poet (d.1915)[*]1894- HarryHeilmann, baseball player (d.1951)[*]1895- MargueriteNichols, American actress (d.1941)[*]1899- Louis Chiron,race car driver (d.1979)[*]1900- Ernie Pyle,American war correspondent (d.1945)[*]1900 -John T. Scopes,American defendant (d. 1970)[*]1901- Stefan CardinalWyszy?ski, Polish Catholic prelate (d.1981)[*]1903- HabibBourguiba, Tunisian Politician (d.2000)[*]1904- Clifford D.Simak, American author (d.1988)[*]1905- Dolores delRio, Mexican-born actress (d.1983)[*]1905 -Franz CardinalKönig, Austrian Catholic archbishop (d.2004)[*]1916- José ManuelMoreno, Argentine footballer (d.1978)[*]1918- SidneyGottlieb, American CIA official (d.1999)[*]1920- P. D. James,Englishnovelist[*]1920 -Hayden Carruth,American poet and literarycritic[*]1923 -ShenoudaIII of Alexandria, Pope of theCopticChristianity[*]1924- Leon Uris, Americannovelist (d.2003)[*]1925- Marv Levy, Americanfootball coach[*]1926- Tony Bennett,American singer[*]1926 -AnthonySampson, British journalist (d.2004)[*]1927- Gordon Scott,American actor[*]1934- HaystacksCalhoun, wrestler (d.1989)[*]1934 -Jonas Savimbi,Angolan political leader {d.2002)[*]1935- Georgi Shonin,cosmonaut (d.1997)[*]1936- EdwardPetherbridge, Englishactor[*]1937 -Steven Berkoff,British actor[*]1937 -Diane Wakoski,American poet[*]1938 -Terry Wogan, Irishtelevisionpresenter[*]1939 -Jimmy Nicol,British musican[*]1940- Lance Alworth,American football player[*]1940 -Martin Sheen,American actor[*]1941- Beverly Lee,American singer(Shirelles)[*]1941- MarthaStewart, American mediapersonality[*]1946 -JackStraw, Britishpolitician[*]1948 -Jean-PierreRaffarin, Prime Minister ofFrance[*]1950 -John Landis,American filmdirector[*]1951 -Marcel Dionne,Canadian hockey player[*]1951 -Jay North, Americanactor[*]1952 -OsvaldoArdiles, Argentinefootballer[*]1952 -FrankSchaeffer, Americanauthor[*]1957 -Mani Shankar,Indian filmmaker[*]1959 -John C.McGinley, AmericanActor[*]1959 -Martin Atkins,English drummer[*]1959 -Koichi Tanaka,Japanese scientist,Nobellaureate[*]1961- Lee Rocker,American musician (StrayCats)[*]1961 -Molly Hagan,AmericanActress[*]1963 -James Hetfield,American musician(Metallica)[*]1963- Ed Roland, Americanmusician (CollectiveSoul)[*]1964 -Lucky Dube, SouthAfrican reggaemusician[*]1966 -Eric "Butterbean"Esch, Americanboxer[*]1970 -Gina G, Britishsinger[*]1971 -DJ Spinderella,American rapper(Salt-N-Pepa)[*]1972- SandisOzolinsh, Latvian hockeyplayer[*]1976 -Troy Glaus, Americanbaseball player[*]1977- Tom Brady, Americanfootball player[*]1978- Mariusz Jop,Polish footballplayer[*]1979 -EvangelineLilly, Canadianmodel/actress[*]1984- Jon Foster,American Actor[*]1986- CharlotteCasiraghi, daughter ofPrincessCaroline of Monaco[/list] 

1181 -Pope AlexanderIII (b.1105?)[*]1460- King James IIof Scotland (b.1430)[*]1527- ScaramucciaTrivulzio, Italiancardinal[*]1546 -Antonioda Sangallo the Younger, Italian architect (b.1484)[*]1546 -Étienne Dolet,French scholar and printer (b.1509)[*]1604- Bernardino deMendoza, Spanish militarycommander[*]1621 -Guillaume duVair, French writer (b.1556)[*]1667- FrancescoBorromini, Swiss sculptor and architect (b.1599)[*]1712- Joshua Barnes,English scholar (b.1654)[*]1720- AnthonieHeinsius, Dutch statesman (b.1641)[*]1721- GrinlingGibbons, Dutch-born woodcarver (b.1648)[*]1761- JohannMatthias Gesner, German classical scholar (b.1691)[*]1773- Stanis?awKonarski, Polish writer (b.1700)[*]1780- ÉtienneBonnot de Condillac, French philosopher (b.1715)[*]1792- RichardArkwright, English industrialist and inventor (b.1732)[*]1797-JeffreyAmherst, British military commander (b.1717)[*]1805- ChristopherAnstey, English writer (b.1724)[*]1857- Eugène Sue, Frenchnovelist (b.1804)[*]1867- Philipp AugustBöckh, German scholar and antiquarian (b.1785)[*]1877- William ButlerOgden, American politician, 1st Mayorof Chicago(b.1805)[*]1879- Joseph Severn,English painter (b.1793)[*]1916- Sir RogerCasement, Irish rebel (hanged) (b.1864)[*]1917- FerdinandGeorg Frobenius, German mathematician (b.1849)[*]1924- Joseph Conrad,Polish-born writer (b.1857)[*]1929- Emil Berliner,German-born telephone and recording pioneer (b.1851)[*]1929 -ThorsteinVeblen, American economist (b.1857)[*]1942- RichardWillstätter, German chemist,Nobel PrizeLaureate (b.1872)[*]1954- Colette, Frenchwriter (b.1873)[*]1964- FlanneryO'Connor, American writer (b.1925)[*]1966- Lenny Bruce,American comedian (b.1925)[*]1973- RichardMarshall, U.S. Army general (b.1895)[*]1977- Alfred Lunt,American actor (b.1892)[*]1977 -Makarios III,Archbishopand firstPresident ofCyprus (b.1913)[*]1979- Bertil Ohlin,Swedish economist,Nobel PrizeLaureate (b.1899)[*]1983- Carolyn Jones,American actress (b.1930)[*]1993- SwamiChinmayananda,spread the teachings ofVedanta (b.1916)[*]1995- Ida Lupino,English actress and director (b.1914)[*]1995 -EdwardWhittemore, American writer (b.1933)[*]1998- AlfredSchnittke, Russian composer (b.1934)[*]2001- ChristopherHewett, British actor (b.1922)[*]2002- CarmenSilvera, British actress (b.1922)[*]2003- RogerVoudouris, American singer and songwriter (b.1954)[*]2004- HenriCartier-Bresson, French photographer (b.1908)[*]2005- Françoised'Eaubonne, French feminist (b.1920)[*]2005 -Steven Vincent,American journalist (b.1955)[*]2006- ArthurLee, American psychedelic rock musician (b.1945)[*]2006 -ElisabethSchwarzkopf, German opera singer (b.1915)[/list]EquatorialGuinea -Armed ForcesDay.[*]Niger -IndependenceDay.[*]Jewish dayof mourning, known asTisha B'Av, of thedestruction of the first - and the secondtemple inJerusalem.[*]Kentucky- Watermelon Day[/list]


----------



## storminstaffs (Mar 7, 2007)

*April 26* 








&lt;&lt;
Aprilhttp://www.answers.com/topic/april
&gt;&gt;

Su
Mo
Tu
We
Th
Fr
Sa


1

2
3
4
5
6
7
8

9
10
11
12
13
14
15

16
17
18
19
20
21
22

23
24
25
*26*
27
28
29

30

2006





This date in recent years

2006

2005

2004

2003



*April 26* is the 116th day of the year in theGregorianCalendar (117th inleapyears). There are 249 days remaining in the year. Itis the first day following theSpringequinox which cannot beEasterSunday in Western Christianity.

1478- ThePazziattackLorenzode' Medici and kill his brotherGiulianoduringHighMass in theFlorenceCathedral.
[*]1607-Englishcolonists of theJamestownsettlement make landfall atCapeHenry,Virginia.
[*]1802- A general amnesty signed byNapoleonBonaparte allowed all but about one thousand of themost notoriousémigrésof theFrenchRevolution to return toFrance,as part of a reconciliary gesture to make peace with the variousfactions of theAncienRegime that would ultimately consolidate his ownrule. 
[*]1805-UnitedStates Marines capturedDerne,Tripoli under the command ofFirstLieutenantPresleyO'Bannon. 
[*]1865-AmericanCivil War:ConfederateGeneralJosephJohnston surrenders his army toGeneralWilliamTecumseh Sherman at theBennettPlace nearDurham,North Carolina. 
[*]1865 -Unioncavalry troopers cornerJohnWilkes Booth,PresidentLincoln'sassassin,in abarninVirginia.Booth is shot dead by cavalrymanBostonCorbett. 
[*]1925-Paulvon Hindenburg defeatsWilhelmMarx in the second round of theGermanpresidential election to become the first directlyelectedReichspräsident,theheadof state of theWeimarRepublic. 
[*]1933- TheGestapo,the officialsecretpolice force ofNaziGermany, is established. 
[*]1937-SpanishCivil War:Guernica,Spainis bombed byGermanLuftwaffe.
[*]1942- The worst-ever mining accident in history kills 1,549minersin anexplosionat the Honkeiko Colliery,Manchuria.
[*]1945-Battleof Bautzen (World War II) - last successful Germantank-offensive 
[*]1946-FatherDivine, a controversial religious leader who claimsto beGod,marries the much-youngerEdnaRose Ritchings, a celebrated anniversary in theInternationalPeace Mission movement. 
[*]1954- TheGenevaConference, an effort to restore peace inIndochinaandKorea,begins. 
[*]1956- Firstcontainership leftPortNewark,NewJersey forHouston,Texas
[*]1962-NASA'sRanger4 spacecraft crashes into theMoon.
[*]1963- inLibyaAmendments to the constitution, transforming Libya (United Kingdom ofLibya) into one national unity (Kingdom of Libya), and allowing forfemale participation in elections. 
[*]1964-TanganyikaandZanzibarmerge to formTanzania.
[*]1986- InUkraine,a nuclear reactor at theChernobylnuclearplantexplodes,creating the world's worstnucleardisaster. 
[*]1991- Seventy tornadoes break out in the centralUnitedStates. Before its end,Andover,Kansas, would record the year's onlyF5tornado (seeAndover,Kansas Tornado Outbreak). 
[*]1994- AChinaAirlinesAirbusA-300-600R crashes atNagoyaAirport,Japankilling 264. 
[*]1999- Last release of theNemesisOS. 
[*]2002- 19-year-oldRobertSteinhäusershootsand kills 17 people at his school inErfurt,Germany.
[*]2005- Under international pressure,Syriawithdraws the last of its 14,000 troop military garrison inLebanon,ending its 29-year military domination of that country. [/list]
121-MarcusAurelius,RomanEmperor (d.180)
[*]570-Muhammed,founder of Islam, according to theShi'asect. Other sources suggestApril20. 
[*]1538-GianPaolo Lomazzo, Italian painter (d.1600)
[*]1573-Mariede' Medici, wife ofHenryIV of France (d.1642)
[*]1564(baptized) -WilliamShakespeare, English writer (d.1616)
[*]1648- KingPeterII of Portugal (d.1706)
[*]1710-ThomasReid, Scottish philosopher (d.1796)
[*]1711- DavidHume, Scottish philosopher and historian (d.1776)
[*]1718- EsekHopkins, American Revolutionary War admiral (d.1802)
[*]1765-Emma,Lady Hamilton, English mistress ofHoratioNelson (d.1815)
[*]1774-ChristianLeopold von Buch, German geologist (d.1853)
[*]1785-JohnJames Audubon, French-American naturalist andillustrator (d.1851)
[*]1787-LudwigUhland, German poet (d.1862)
[*]1798-JamesBeckwourth, American explorer (d.1867)
[*]1798 -EugèneDelacroix, French painter (d.1863)
[*]1801-AmbroseDudley Mann, American diplomat (d.1889)
[*]1812- AlfredKrupp, German industrialist (d.1887)
[*]1822-FrederickLaw Olmsted, American landscape architect (d.1903)
[*]1826-GeorgeHull Ward, American general (d.1863)
[*]1826 -AmbroseR. Wright, American Civil War General (d.1872
[*]1878-BishopRafael Guizar Valencia, Mexican Catholic bishop 
[*]1879-OwenWillans Richardson, British physicist,NobelPrize laureate (d.1959)
[*]1886- MaRainey, American singer (d.1939)
[*]1886-?abdullaTuqay, Tatar poet (d.1913)
[*]1888- AnitaLoos, American writer (d.1981)
[*]1889-LudwigWittgenstein, Austrian-born philosopher (d.1951)
[*]1893-DrazaMihajlovic, Serbian WW2 Hero and war criminal (d.1946)
[*]1894-RudolfHess, Nazi official (d.1987)
[*]1896- ErnstUdet, WWI pilot and film actor, Luftwaffe officer (d.1941)
[*]1897- EddieEagan, American sportsman (d.1967)
[*]1897 -DouglasSirk, German-born film director (d.1987)
[*]1898-VicenteAleixandre, Spanish writer,Nobellaureate (d.1984)
[*]1898 -JohnGrierson, Scottish filmmaker (d.1972)
[*]1900-CharlesRichter, American geophysicist (d.1985)
[*]1911-MarianneHoppe, German actress (d.2002)
[*]1912- A.E. van Vogt, Canadian writer (d.2000)
[*]1914-BernardMalamud, American author (d.1986)
[*]1914 -JamesW. Rouse, American investor (d.1996)
[*]1916-MorrisWest, Australian writer (d.1999)
[*]1917- I.M.Pei, Chinese-born architect 
[*]1917 -SalMaglie, baseball player (d.1992)
[*]1918-FannyBlankers-Koen, Dutch athlete (d.2004)
[*]1918 -StaffordRepp American actor (d.1974)
[*]1925-JørgenIngmann, Danish musician 
[*]1926-MichaelMathias Prechtl, German illustrator (d.2003)
[*]1932-MichaelSmith, English-born chemist,Nobellaureate (d.2000)
[*]1933-FilibertoOjeda Ríos, Puerto Rican activist (d.2005)
[*]1933 -CarolBurnett, American comedian 
[*]1933 -ArnoAllan Penzias, German-born physicist,Nobellaureate 
[*]1938- DuaneEddy, American musician 
[*]1940-GiorgioMoroder, Italian composer 
[*]1940-CliffWatson, English rugby league player 
[*]1942-ClaudineAuger, French actress 
[*]1942 -MichaelKergin, Canadian diplomat 
[*]1942 - Bobby Rydell, American singer 
[*]1943- GaryWright, American singer 
[*]1943 -PeterZumthor, Swiss architect 
[*]1944- AmienRais, Indonesian politician 
[*]1949-CarlosBianchi, Argetinian football player 
[*]1949 -JerryBlackwell, wrestler (d.1995)
[*]1955-MikeScott, American baseball player 
[*]1956- KooStark, American actress 
[*]1958-JeffreyGuterman, American mental health counselor 
[*]1960-RogerTaylor, English musician(DuranDuran) 
[*]1960 -SteveLombardozzi, American baseball player 
[*]1961- JoanChen, Chinese-born actress 
[*]1961 -ChrisMars, American rock drummer(TheReplacements) 
[*]1962-ColinAnderson, English footballer 
[*]1962 -DebraWilson, American actress and comedian 
[*]1963-AnthonyCumia, American radio personality 
[*]1963 - Jet Li, Chinese martial artist 
[*]1963 -ColinScotts, Australian-born NFL football player 
[*]1965- KevinJames, American comedian 
[*]1967- GlenJacobs, American professional wrestler 
[*]1970-MelaniaTrump, Slovenian model 
[*]1970 -TionneWatkins, American singer(TLC)
[*]1971-MarcAndreessen, Co-founder of Netscape 
[*]1973-ChrisPerry, English footballer 
[*]1975-JoeyJordison, American musician(Slipknot)
[*]1975 - Nerina Pallot, British singer 
[*]1976-JosePasillas, American musician(Incubus)
[*]1977- TomWelling, American actor 
[*]1978-Avant,American R&amp;B Singer 
[*]1979-JanneWirman, Finnish musician(Childrenof Bodom) 
[*]1980-JordanaBrewster, American actress 
[*]1980 - Anna Mucha, Polish actress 
[*]1980 -ChanningTatum, American actor 
[*]1981-MatthieuDelpierre, French footballer 
[*]1982-JoanneGobure, Nauruan poet 
[*]1983-JessicaLynch, American P.O.W. 
[*]1983 -JoséMaría López, Argentine racing driver 
[*]1984- MijaMartina, Bosnian singer [/list]
1192-EmperorGo-Shirakawa of Japan (b.1127)
[*]1444-RobertCampin, Flemish painter (b.1378)
[*]1478-Giulianodi Piero de' Medici, ruler of Florence (assassinated)(b.1453)
[*]1489-AshikagaYoshihisa, Japanese shogun (b.1465)
[*]1716-JohnSomers, 1st Baron Somers, Lord Chancellor of England(b.1651)
[*]1784- NanoNagle, Irish convent founder (b.1718)
[*]1789- CountPetrIvanovich Panin, Russian soldier (b.1721)
[*]1865-JohnWilkes Booth, American actor and assassin (shot) (b.1838)
[*]1881-LudwigFreiherr von und zu der Tann-Rathsamhausen, Germangeneral (b.1815)
[*]1892- SirProvoWallis, British Admiral and naval hero (b.1791)
[*]1910-BjørnstjerneBjørnson, Norwegian author,NobelPrize laureate (b.1832)
[*]1920-SrinivasaRamanujan, Indian mathematician (b.1887)
[*]1932- HartCrane, American poet (suicide) (b.1899)
[*]1932 -WilliamLockwood, English cricketer (b.1868)
[*]1938-EdmundHusserl, Austrian philosopher (b.1859)
[*]1940- CarlBosch, German chemist,NobelPrize laureate (b.g1874)
[*]1944-VioletteMorris, French athlete (b. 1893) 
[*]1945-PavloSkoropadsky, Ukrainian politician and general (b.1871)
[*]1951-ArnoldSommerfeld, German physicist (b.1868)
[*]1956-EdwardArnold, American actor (b.1890)
[*]1957-GichinFunakoshi, Father of Japanese Shotokan Karatedo (b.1868)
[*]1964- E. J.Pratt, Canadian poet born Newfoundland (b.1882)
[*]1969-MoriheiUeshiba, Japanese martial artist and founder ofaikido (b.1883)
[*]1970-GypsyRose Lee, American actress (b.1911)
[*]1973- IreneRyan, American actress (b.1902)
[*]1976- SidJames, British comedian (b.1913)
[*]1981-JimDavis, American actor (b.1909)
[*]1984- CountBasie, American musician and composer (b.1904)
[*]1986-BroderickCrawford, American actor (stroke) (b.1911)
[*]1986 -DechkoUzunov, Bulgarian painter (b.1899)
[*]1987- JohnErnest Silkin, British politician, (b.1923)
[*]1989-LucilleBall, American actress and comedian (b.1911)
[*]1991-CarmineCoppola, American composer and conductor (b.1910)
[*]1991 -EmilyMcLaughlin, American actress (b.1930)
[*]1996-StirlingSilliphant, American writer and producer (b.1918)
[*]1999- JillDando, British television presenter (b.1961)
[*]2003-RosemaryBrown, Canadian politician (b.1930)
[*]2003 -MaxNicholson, Irish environmentalist (b.1904)
[*]2003 -PeterStone, American writer (b.1930)
[*]2004-HubertSelby Jr., American author (b.1928)
[*]2005- MasonAdams, American actor (b.1919)
[*]2005 -BladeIcewood, American rapper (b.1977)
[*]2005 -MariaSchell, Austrian-born actress (b.1926)
[*]2005 -AugustoRoa Bastos, Paraguayan author(n.1917)[/list]
Feastday of the followingsaintsin theRomanCatholic Church: 

SaintAlda (d.1309)
RichariusorRiquier(d.643)
Paschasius(d.865)
SaintCletus(PopeAnacletus) andMarcellinus(Popesandmartyrs)
Lucidius (4th century) 
Trudpert(Irishmonkmartyred inGermanyin607).
[*]Feastday of the followingsaintin theRussianOrthodox Church: 

Stephenof Perm - alsoOldPermic Alphabet Day
[*]Tanzania - Union Day. 
[*]Shi'aIslam -Mawlid,Muhammad'sbirthday(2005).
[*]FloridaandGeorgia,USA -ConfederateMemorial Day. 
[*]WorldIntellectual Property Day (since2001).[/list]


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 7, 2007)

*May 28th
[line]*


----------



## Yourillusion (Mar 8, 2007)

March 16th

Events

597BC -BabylonianscaptureJerusalem,replaceJehoiachinwithZedekiahas king 
1190-Crusadersstart to massacre theJewsofYork.
1521-FerdinandMagellan reaches thePhilippines.
1621-Samoset,aMohegan,visits the settlers ofPlymouthColony and greets them, "Welcome, Englishmen! My nameis Samoset." 
1660- TheLongParliament disbands. 
1689- The 23rd Regiment of Foot orRoyalWelch Fusiliers is founded. 
1792- KingGustavIII of Sweden is shot; he dies onMarch29. 
1802- The United States Military AcademyWestPoint is established. 
1812-Battleof Badajoz (March 16 -April6) - British and Portuguese forces besiege and defeatFrench garrison duringPeninsularWar. 
1815-PrinceWillem of theHouseof Orange-Nassau proclaimed himselfKingof theUnitedKingdom of the Netherlands, the firstconstitutionalmonarch in theNetherlands.
1818-Battleof Cancha Rayada - Spanish forces defeat ChileansunderJoséde San Martín. 
1850-NathanielHawthorne's novel_TheScarlet Letter_ is first published. 
1855-BatesCollege inLewiston,Maine is founded. 
1861-EdwardClark becameGovernorofTexas,replacingSamHouston, who was evicted from the office for refusingto take an oath of loyalty to theConfederacy.
1867- First publication of an article byJosephLister outlining the discovery ofantisepticsurgery,in_TheLancet_. 
1872- TheWanderersF.C. won the firstFACup, the oldestfootballcompetition in the world, beatingRoyalEngineers A.F.C. 1-0 atTheOval inKennington,London.
1900- SirArthurEvans purchases the land around the ruins ofKnossos,the largestBronzeAgearchaeologicalsite onCrete.
1912-LawrenceOates, ill member ofScott'sSouthPole expedition leaves the tent saying, "I am justgoing outside and may be some time." 
1914-HenrietteCaillaux, wife of French ministerJosephCaillaux shoots Gaston Calmet, the editor ofLeFigaro. 
1916- 7th and 10th US cavalry regiments underJohnJ. Pershing cross the border to join the hunt ofPanchoVilla. 
1924- Thefreeport ofFiumeformally annexed byMussolini'sfascistregime. 
1926-RobertGoddard launches the first liquid-fueled rocket, atAuburn,Massachusetts. 
1935-AdolfHitler ordersGermanyto rearm herself in violation of theVersaillesTreaty. Conscription was reintroduced to form theWehrmacht.
1939- FromPragueCastle Hitler proclaimedBohemiaand Moravia a Germanprotectorate.
1939 - Marriage of PrincessFawziaof Egypt to ShahMohammadReza Pahlavi of Iran 
1942- First V-2rocket test launch (exploded at liftoff) 
1945-WorldWar II: TheBattleof Iwo Jima ends but small pockets of Japaneseresistance persist. 
1945 -Würzburg,Germanyis 90% destroyed, with 5,000 dead, in only 20 minutes by Britishbombers. 
1952- InCilaos,Réunion,73 inches (1,870mm) ofrainfalls in one day, setting a new world record. 
1956 - St. Urho's Day is first celebrated. 
1962- AFlyingTiger LineSuperConstellation disappears in the westernPacificOcean, with 107 people missing. 
1963- MountAgung erupts onBali- 11,000 dead 
1966- Launch ofGemini8, the 12th manned American space flight and firstspace docking with theAgenaTarget Vehicle. 
1968-VietnamWar: In theMyLai massacre, between 350 and 500 Vietnamesevillagers -- men, women, and children -- are killed by American troops.
1969- A Venezuelan AirlinesDC-9crashes shortly after takeoff inMaracaibo,Venezuelakilling 155 
1970- Publication of completeNewEnglish Bible. 
1971- Government ofTrygveBratteli inNorway
1972- The first building of thePruitt-Igoehousing complex is demolished. 
1976- UK Prime Minister,HaroldWilson resigns. 
1978- AldoMoro is kidnapped by left-wing urban guerrillas inItalyand is later killed by his captors. 
1978 - Supertanker theAmocoCadiz, split in two after running aground on PortsallRocks, three miles off the coast ofBrittany,resulting in the 5th-largestoilspill in history 
1983- Demolition of theradiotower Ismaning, the last radio tower in Germany builtofwood.
1984-WilliamBuckley, theCIAstation chief inBeirut,Lebanon,is kidnapped byIslamicfundamentalists and later dies in captivity.
 Births


1338-Thomasde Beauchamp, 12th Earl of Warwick (d.1401)
1445-JohannGeiler von Kaisersberg, Swiss-born preacher (d.1510)
1581-PieterCorneliszoon Hooft, Dutch historian and writer (d.1647)
1585-GerbrandAdriaensz Bredero, Dutch writer (d.1618)
1631- RenéLe Bossu, French critic (d.1680)
1654-AndreasAcoluthus, German orientalist (d.1704)
1750-CarolineHerschel, German-born English astronomer (d.1848)
1751-JamesMadison, 4thPresidentof the United States (d.1836)
1773-JuanRamón Balcarce, Argentine military leader andpolitician (d.1836)
1774- CaptainMatthewFlinders, English explorer of the coasts of Australia(d.1814)
1789- GeorgSimon Ohm, German physicist (d.1854)
1794- AmiBoué, Austrian geologist (d.1881)
1800-EmperorNinko of Japan, (d.1846)
1805-PeterErnst von Lasaulx, German philosopher and writer (d.1861)
1822- RosaBonheur, French realist painter and sculptor (d.1899)
1834-JamesHector, Scottish geologist (d.1907)
1839-RenéFrançois Armand Sully-Prudhomme, French writer,NobelPrize laureate (d.1907)
1839 -JohnButler Yeats, Northern Irish artist (d.1922)
1840-ShibusawaEiichi, Japanese industrialist (d.1931)
1851-MartinusBeijerinck, Dutch microbiologist and botanist (d.1931)
1856-NapoléonEugène Louis John Joseph, called Napoleon IV, theonly child ofEmperorNapoleon III of France (d.1879)
1857-CharlesHarding Firth, British historian (d.1936)
1865-PatsyDonovan, baseball player (d.1953)
1877- RezaPahlavi,Shahof Iran (d.1941)
1878-ClemensAugust Graf von Galen, German archbishop and cardinal(d.1946)
1889-ReggieWalker, South African athlete (d.1951)
1890-SolomonMikhoels, Soviet actor and chairman of theJewishAnti-Fascist Committee (d.1948)
1892-CésarVallejo, Peruvian poet (d.1938)
1892 -JamesPetrillo, leader of the U.S. musicians union (d.1984)
1897-ConradNagel, American actor (d.1970)
1898-ViktorChaim Blerot, French/Swedish philosopher (d.1972)
1901-EdwardPawley, American actor (d.1988)
1902- LeonRoppolo, American jazz clarinetist (d.1943)
1903-MikeMansfield, American politician, and diplomat (d.2001)
1905-ElisabethFlickenschildt, German actress (d.1977)
1905 -MarlinPerkins, American naturalist (d.1986)
1906-HennyYoungman, American comedian (d.1998)
1906 -FranciscoAyala, Spanish Writer 
1908- RenéDaumal, French Surrealist writer (d.1944)
1911-JosefMengele, Nazi war criminal (d.1979)
1911 -PierreHarmel, Belgian politician 
1912- PatNixon,FirstLady of the United States (d.1993)
1916-MercedesMcCambridge, American actress (d.2004)
1917-SamaelAun Weor, Columbian writer (d.1977)
1918-FrederickReines, American physicist,NobelPrize laureate (d.1998)
1920- LeoMcKern, British actor (d.2002)
1920 -TraudlJunge, Hitler's secretary (d.2002)
1920 -JohnAddison, British composer (d.1998)
1922-HardingLemay, television scriptwriter and playwright 
1925-LuisE. Miramontes, Mexican chemist, co-inventor of thecontraceptivepill (d.2004).
1926-CharlesGoodell, American politician, (d.1987)
1926 - Jerry Lewis, American comedian 
1927-VladimirKomarov, cosmonaut (d.1967)
1927 -DanielPatrick Moynihan, U.S. Senator from New York (d.2003)
1927 -OlgaSan Juan, American comedian 
1928-ChristaLudwig, German mezzo-soprano 
1928 -KarlheinzBöhm, Austrian actor 
1932-DonBlasingame,MajorLeague Baseball and Japanese baseball manager (d.2005)
1932 -WalterCunningham, astronaut 
1933-SandyWeill, American financier and philanthropist 
1934- RayHnatyshyn,Governor-Generalof Canada (d.2002)
1936- FredNeil, American singer-songwriter (d.2001)
1937- AmosTversky, Israeli psychologist (d.1996)
1939-CarlosBilardo, Argetinian football coach 
1940-BernardoBertolucci, Italian film director 
1940- JanPronk, Dutch politician 
1941- RobertGuéï, ruler ofCôted'Ivoire (d.2002)
1941 -ChuckWoolery, American game show host 
1942- JamesSoong, Taiwanese politician 
1942 -JerryJeff Walker, American musician 
1948-MargaretWeis, American author 
1949- ErikEstrada, Puerto Rican actor 
1949 - Victor Garber, Canadian actor 
1950-KateNelligan, Canadian actress 
1952-PhilippeKahn, French-American entrepreneur 
1953-IsabelleHuppert, French actress 
1953 -RichardStallman, American free software activist 
1954- JimmyNail, British actor and singer 
1954 -NancyWilson, American guitarist, singer, and actress(Heart)
1955-JiroWatanabe, Japanese boxer 
1955 -BrunoBarreto, Brazilian film director 
1958- JorgeRamos, Mexican TV anchor 
1959-FlavorFlav, American rapper 
1959 -JensStoltenberg,PrimeMinister of Norway 
1961-ToddMcFarlane, Canadian cartoonist, comic book writer,artist, and media entrepreneur 
1961 -BrettKenny, Australianrugbyleague player 
1963-KevinSmith, New Zealand actor (d.2002)
1964-PattyGriffin, American singer and songwriter 
1964 -GoreVerbinski, American movie director 
1964 -PascalRichard, Swiss cyclist 
1967-LaurenGraham, American actress 
1971- AlanTudyk, American actor 
1976-AbrahamO. Nunez, baseball player 
1979-EdisonMéndez, Ecuadorian footballer 
1979 -LeenaPeisa, Finnish musician_(Lordi)_
1980-FelipeReyes, Spanish basketball player 
1980- ToddHeap, American football player 
1981-AndrewBree, Irish swimmer 
1985-NicoleTrunfio, Australian supermodel 
1986- KenDoane, American professional wrestler 
1987- TiiuKuik, Estonian model 
1989- TheoWalcott, English football player


----------

